# Smoked Tomato Candy! q-view



## austinl (Jul 17, 2011)

Fresh romas from Momma's garden








Drowning in olive oil, splashed with balsamic vinegar, and sprinkled with thyme







In the smoker for about 4.5 hours at 230F  They come out so tasty you'll swear they should be called candy.  I'll save the oil for other cooking which now tastes all smoky and tomatoey.


----------



## meateater (Jul 17, 2011)

That looks so good, I'm a mater head.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 17, 2011)

We love tomatoes here, those look delicious!


----------



## austinl (Jul 17, 2011)

The drained oil was great on a salad I had tonight with dinner.


----------



## daddydon (Jul 17, 2011)

Sweet Maters !!!! all the smokey goodness...


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 17, 2011)

Now thats to die for, add some smoked japs, garlic and make some salsa from any left overs.. yummie--Great job sir!

Rich


----------



## austinl (Jul 18, 2011)

Good idea Alaskan.  I'll give that a try after work tonight.


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 18, 2011)

It is a great idea for a good pasta dish or a great salad Thanks


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 18, 2011)

heck yea!


----------



## nwdave (Jul 18, 2011)

Always looking for ways to use tomatoes, any variety.  This will definitely go on the to-do-list.  Beautiful use.


----------



## dj mishima (Sep 1, 2011)

Looking good!


----------



## arnie (Sep 1, 2011)

Great idea!

I smoke dry Romas with a little garlic, sea salt, and basil regularly, but I have never thought to smother them in olive oil


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

AWESOME Job


----------



## wan2smoke (Oct 28, 2011)

OMG! Those look absolutely amazing! I can just see these as part of a Caprese Salad cold with Mozarella and Basil leaf and a little more Olive oil and balsamic vinegar! I'm thinking of these as appetizers for our next party!


----------



## meatinc (Oct 28, 2011)

That is simply an amazing use of tomatoes.  Great job!  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## michael ark (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## alelover (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice. Have you tried it with basil instead of thyme?


----------



## wan2smoke (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok so I did this today and they came out absolutely amazing. I did use Basil instead of thyme.  Chilled the tomatoes after they came out of the smoker and then served them with fresh mozarella and fresh basil leaf. Drizzled with really fresh olive oil and Balsamic vinegar. All I can say is that this is an amazing taste sensation that I will repeat over and over again! Thanks AustinL for this great recipe!


----------



## jc1947 (Oct 29, 2011)

AlaskanBear said:


> Now thats to die for, add some smoked japs, garlic and make some salsa from any left overs.. yummie--Great job sir!
> 
> *Rich*


*Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 29, 2011)

Try This Kids...Brush each Roma half with Dijon Mustard and top with 1tsp of Brown Sugar before Smoking....Tomato Brulee!...Sweet and Tangy, a most amazing Pulled Pork Sammie topper...JJ


----------



## austinl (Nov 16, 2011)

Great addition Jimmy!  I will be trying several like that the next time I do some.


----------



## venture (Nov 16, 2011)

Now for that terrible time of year?

No more home grown tomatoes here at my house. We do have some frozen and some home made sauce in the freezer.

The supermarket tomatoes are so bad, a good canned tomato would be better.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## dewetha (Nov 16, 2011)

oh, I'm doing that this weekend! both chef JimyJ and Austin's. thanks!

@chef J, 1tsp on each tomato? sliced or halved?


----------



## oldcountrygirl (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow, those look yummy!


----------



## wan2smoke (Nov 17, 2011)

So I got a good one for you!

I just made a sammich with the Turkey I smoked the other night, these tomatoes and some Smoked Gouda cheese between 2 nice slices of toasted Sourdough bread! Talk about a foodgasm! Thanks Jimmy!


----------



## roller (Nov 17, 2011)

There you go !!!! Nice !


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 17, 2011)

dewetha said:


> oh, I'm doing that this weekend! both chef JimyJ and Austin's. thanks!
> 
> @chef J, 1tsp on each tomato? sliced or halved?


1tsp or even more...
Halves for Roma's and Thick Sliced other types.....I think a combined recipe might be interesting Too....Sweet, Tangy, Garlic, Herbs,  YUM!...JJ


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh im gonna raid the tomatoes out of the fridge lol


----------



## blindman59 (Nov 18, 2012)

What kind of wood are you using? apple or cherry or something heavier


----------



## austinl (Jan 12, 2013)

I would use anything except the heavier ones such as; oak, mesquite, hickory.  Pecan is a good middle ground and goes good with just about  everything; one of my personal favorites.


----------



## hova1914 (Feb 23, 2013)

These look great! I'll hafta try them, but on a smaller level


----------



## austinl (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm doing a batch tonight (although in the oven) and honestly you can cook them longer if you want, almost until the edges are blackened and the tomatoes are shriveled up into little flat discs.  The flavor is hard to describe but I promise you they won't last long on your plate.


----------



## uncle awesome (Jun 12, 2013)

Is there some way to preserve these or are they already preserved this way.  Would like to do a big batch this way.   Then use them in the future.  Perhaps freeze in vacuum sealed bag?


----------



## reinhard (Jun 13, 2013)

Great recipe!!! lot's of great ideas to use this recipe as well. Among all the other ideas, i'm thinking a good burger topper also. Reinhard


----------

